# Hello from Eagle Pass, Texas



## jim9361 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am an EA and am just about ready for my FC. I really have enjoyed my experiences and Masonic education thus far. My Lodge has really seen a flood of petitions recently and from what I'm told there is a lot of excitment to work with us EA/FC's and really get our Lodge more involved in the community.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome Brother!!!


----------



## Raven (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to the boards, Bro.!


----------



## JTM (Apr 3, 2010)

welcome to the boards, feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## Casey (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 15, 2011)

JIM, welcome to this site, and to the greatest journey of your life.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome brother.  Get active.


----------

